# Frozen lower unit



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

My carport is a little short for my skiff and the lower unit was sitting in the freezing rain today. I didn’t even think about it till I got home from work and found this. Had ice half way up the mid section. Because I still had the transom saver on the water intake collected some water and sleet. What does the MS brain trust say about this? Anything to worry about? I moved the skiff diagonal in the carport once I saw this


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Obviously I won’t touch it till the weather warms up. I did wrap some towels around the LU and put a down comforter over that and then a rain fly from a tent. I figure it couldn’t hurt either since it won’t get above freezing till tomorrow afternoon. My thought was that I could stop water that wasn’t already frozen from freezing


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Best practice is to store the engine in the vertical position(or even better negative trim) so that all water drains from the power head and lower unit water passages.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Best practice is to store the engine in the vertical position(or even better negative trim) so that all water drains from the power head and lower unit water passages.


Keeps all the seals lubed evenly also


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Also if the trailer set up is too low or no jack plate I would put enough plywood, etc under the trailer tires to create clearance to trim the engine down. Don't forget to trim the engine back up before connecting to trailer. And chock one of the trailer tires.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I don’t have enough wood to get any clearance. I’ve got one sheet of 1/2” here and that won’t be enough for negative trim. I lowered the engine till the sketch was touching concrete. Should I be concerned w the frozen LU? Or will it be okay once it thaws?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Like sjrobin stated, make sure the water is drained and you’ll be fine. It’s going to be 19-20 here tonight and my motor is under cover but the motor is facing the north.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ice on the outside won't be a problem. If there is water in the lower unit lube it could freeze, expand, and break the lower unit housing if cold enough.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Roger_Cook said:


> Ice on the outside won't be a problem. If there is water in the lower unit lube it could freeze, expand, and break the lower unit housing if cold enough.


I agree with Rog...it would only be a problem if there was water still in the powerhead or pickup lines....but that should have drained if you haven't used it a few day.

Hope I'm right...and stay warm!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Freezing is something that I’ve never really considered for my motor. Definitely having drained all the water would be key, but I’d bet if you haven’t run it for a bit there isn’t enough to hurt anything in there. Water in the LU is a problem regardless. I do have a thought on storing with the trim and the jack plate all the way down is. I’m certain this makes a difference in the longevity of the hydraulics for these two items. I’ve had my boat in a lift the better part of 15 years and I am religious about tucking every thing all the way in. If I could do the same for the hydraulic steering, I would. I have friends who hang their boats same as mine, except for tucking everything away, that have hell with both items.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

There shouldn't be any water or ice in the powerhead or pickup lines since I haven't fished since thanksgiving. Sounds like it should be good to go once the weather warms up.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

It will be fine. Like said above vertical storage will drain the water. Freezing temps won't hurt it being stored. Things are much more apt to break while using in freezing conditions not just storing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I grew up in the north and even though you can put the motor vertical or even tuck it in - you can't prevent the snow from piling up and getting in there. No issues with that either.

Where you run into problems is when the water is captivated or trapped and g=can't expand freely. Your hub will allow the water to expand toward the hub opening - water in a hose that is not drained will expand sideways - this is where problems occur.


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

Especially pumps. Bildge and baitwell pumps always have water trapped inside. Always remove hoses in freezing weather so all the water can get out of pumps.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> There shouldn't be any water or ice in the powerhead or pickup lines since I haven't fished since thanksgiving



I worry more about this than your lower unit man.


----------

